# What crypt have I got?



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I recently just bought some kind of crypt at the LFS yesterday. It was an impulse buy and I have no idea what it is. It didn't have a name but it was really beautiful. Anyway's here's a pic I took of it right after I put it in my tank.










Also is this a good spot for it? OR will it get too big and grow higher and ruin my triangular look?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Jay,

It looks like _C. beckettii_ . And if that's what it is, it will grow too tall for that spot.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree. Its C. Becketti. I would move it now, before it gets settled in. They do not like to be moved around.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

hmm, it doesn't really look like C. beckettii in the plant finder. Maybe because mine are just very young. It says they grow slowly so I'm not too pressured into moving it just yet. I'll wait till it gets taller then move it closer to my driftwood.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Waiting to long may result in crypt melt. Just a forewarning.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

yea I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am leaning towards C. walkeri, (used to be called C. lutea). It is one of the easiest crypts to grow


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

The leaf coloring doesn't match IMO. I could be wrong though (wouldn't be the first time. lol)


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks like either a C. lutea or a C. wendtii green to me.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> I am leaning towards C. walkeri, (used to be called C. lutea). It is one of the easiest crypts to grow


I thought that walkeri had a bit of red in the leaves.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Not so much red as brown, and it depends on the light level. Walkeri leaves are rather narrow and long. The plants in this picture have a bit of some brown on some of the leaves, and the pattern of brown looks similar to that of walkeri. The leaves don't look quite long enough, but they may have been grown emersed and in low light. When the new growth shows up, it will become more clear whether or not the species is C. walkeri.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

They are Cryptocoryne x willisii "lucens"..

I bought this plant 6 months ago from Tropica. info : www.tropica.com


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

ragn4rok, Your picture is, indeed, of C. x willisii. I recognized it instantly, since I have the same variety. However, Jay Silverman's picture is not of that species, and neither is mine. My picture was taken before my plants reached full size. Already, the largest leaves in that picture are too broad and too large to be C. x willisiii. The leaves of the plants in Jay's picture are also already too large and too broad to be C. x willisii.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

HeyPK said:


> I am leaning towards C. walkeri, (used to be called C. lutea). It is one of the easiest crypts to grow


Sorry for my mistake. Now I'm totaly agree with you after I saw my emmersed lutea. ](*,) This is the picture of C. walkeri (lutea) from Tropica.

submersed









emmersed









Jeffrey


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

After looking at the pictures I can not see how a lutea could be renamed a walkeri. I have three to four hundred C. Lutea in the nursery and they do not look like C. walkeri at all. Who decided to rename it?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> I have three to four hundred C. Lutea in the nursery and they do not look like C. walkeri at all. Who decided to rename it?


If your nursery crypts are emerse, then the leaves will likely be plain green and shorter and broader than they would be when submersed, where they also get quite brown unless the light is low. My variety of C. walkeri gets quite large submersed, with leaves almost a foot long, counting petiole. The edges are wavy. I have two other walkeri varieties, one with irregular brown markings on otherwise green leaves and the other just the same, except that the markings are red. 
I think it was Neils Jacobsen that renamed lutea. See Jan Bastmeijer's web site for details, references.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

I've been growing both types submersed. The walkeri look just as they should and the lutea is a nice bright green, kinda like really big green wendtii.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Hmm! Maybe your lutea is different from my lutea. Jan Bastmeijer says that walkeri is a rather broad species, meaning that it includes a lot of varieties. The one thing they all seem to have in common is a flower that has a collar that is always the same color as the limb and hardly distinguishable from it.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2004)

becketti or wendtii 'green'...


----------



## JHipkin (Jun 13, 2005)

I believe I have the same plant. Mine has red along the edges of the leaves. It grows nicely in my 20 gal planted tank and has started to spread. I moved a piece to the back of the tank and it quickly established itself. No melt that I could identify. So is it C. walkeri?


----------

